# R.I.P Monkey!!



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

2 days ago in the night, Monkey the Hamster died in her sleep.

She had been suffering from a cold, and she was about 2 and a half.
I took her to the RSPCA to get some anti-biotics, they worked, but unfortuently, she got ill again a day or two later.

We took her in from a friend who didn't look after them so much, kept 3 in a Rabbit hut outside and didnt pay much attention to them so i wanted to rid one of it and take it in.
I had her about a year, she was REALLY tame except for when she just woke up, she liked nibbling on your fingers.

Me and my OH are deeply upset as she was one of our first animals together.

She was a great Hamster and will be deeply missed.
Unfortuently i dont even have a pic of her anymore (yet) as my phone broke.

R.I.P My little brown and white babe!


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## Griff2294 (Jun 3, 2009)

I've got a hamster and am currently on my 4th. 1st died of some sort of breathing difficulties then i got 2 dwarf hamsters who randomly died 2 weeks seperate from each other at 6 months old and now my 4th hamster is very ill, possilbe tumour or abcess. Really sorry for your loss buddy, RIP to the little one, nothing worse than losing a loved one no matter how small.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. We recently got a couple of Syrians. I know they have a short life span but we hope not too short as we have become very fond of them and their wonderful personalities.


----------

